# Pomps, spaniards, and kings.



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

I plan on driving down to the gulf around the Navarre/ ft. walton region with a couple buddies that don't fish too often around the 17-19th of april, I really want to show them a good time. What kind of fish would be in thick?


----------



## 9/0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Right now its hard to say since nothing is thick right now. Spanish are moving in good. You may hit the Kings Prefect if the weather stays consistent.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Water temp should be consistently 70 or right at it by mid April.
70 degrees water temp brings in bait. Fish follow bait. 
Put bait in water, catch fish.
Easy as 123


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Chapman5011 said:


> Water temp should be consistently 70 or right at it by mid April.
> 70 degrees water temp brings in bait. Fish follow bait.
> Put bait in water, catch fish.
> Easy as 123


 HA! I am calling BS on it being that easy. :yes: (JK)

I would hope the Kings and Spanish are showing up by them in decent sizes. Someone caught a few Spanish at Pickens within the last day or two so I am hoping. Good Luck and if they don't jump in your cooler talk to Chapman...


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Spanish are thick now..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

